# exterior hood release broke



## 2.02VR6 (Aug 23, 2006)

ive searched but have not found a real solution. 
As i said the hood release under the hood broke(worst design ever by the way). Ive been trying to pop it free with limited success, or in other words none at all. Does anyone know of a way to get it to pop free, without the little plastic puller. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: exterior hood release broke (2.02VR6)*

reach right in the middle, and try to feel where the spring is and you need to pull that down and it will release. Only reason i know how to open it is because i broke mine as well and its coming in the mail tomorrow. it took a few tries to get it down


----------



## 2.02VR6 (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: exterior hood release broke (FastAndFurious)*

ok thanks man. one question do i reach under the hood or in the rebar cut out where the latch came out of?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: exterior hood release broke (2.02VR6)*

Under the hood, you wont be able to reach where the hood pull comes out of, no room in there


----------



## 2.02VR6 (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: exterior hood release broke (FastAndFurious)*

ya thats what i encountered. so there should be a little spring that i need to pull down. Which way to the ground or front of the car


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: exterior hood release broke (2.02VR6)*

pull down towards the bottom


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: exterior hood release broke (FastAndFurious)*

pay attention to these 3 pictures, i just took.
this is where you need to reach in








this where you need to put your finger 









and finally push down


----------



## 2.02VR6 (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: exterior hood release broke (FastAndFurious)*

Hey thanks for the help i got it open with some needle nose pliar persuasion. Fat fingers made it a little difficult. Had someone pulling up whiile i pulled it down.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: exterior hood release broke (2.02VR6)*

it takes some practice, glad you got it open


----------



## tystick999 (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: exterior hood release broke (2.02VR6)*

Here is the best solution to the problem. I just fixed my hood latch without doing any damage. 
IF THERE IS NO TENSION TO THE CABLE: Jack the front of the car up, so you can slide yourself under the core support/ radiator. Using a flashlight, look for the hood release cable and/or hood latch. Most likely, the cable is either broken or disconnected. You can easily unlatch the hood latch with your fingers... just find where the cable "ball" fits into the latch assembly, and unlatch it manually. There is no need to break into the latch assembly from the outside, you can do it all from under the car reaching up to the latch itself. Only takes a few minutes. 
IF THE SAFETY LATCH IS BROKEN: Once you get the hood unlatched, you can stick a pair of long needle nose pliers into where the plastic safety latch is supposed to pop out, and grab on to the remainder of what is there and pull. That should free the safety latch mechanism.


----------



## Ben2 (Jan 8, 2010)

I came here to ask this very question. Must be a common problem! 
My hood is popped, but stuck on the safety latch so it won't open all the way and the pop-up lever won't pop out. I'll try to follow the picture in the morning. Thanks!


----------



## foamythegirl (Jan 18, 2010)

Ok, so I use needle nose pliers to get the safety latch to release? How do I then install the new plastic pull/safety latch? 
BTW, would a broken hood pull keep the hood from closing?


----------



## Gerryflo (Aug 5, 2011)

*help!*

im just having this problem now, and i can not view the photos. can you re post them? thank you


----------



## Champ6 (Dec 29, 2005)

*New photos?*



Gerryflo said:


> I'm just having this problem now, and i can not view the photos. can you re post them? thank you


Mine **** the bed this morning too, if anyone has photos to share,I thank you!


----------



## Champ6 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Vever mind, it wasn't too hard*



Champ6 said:


> Mine **** the bed this morning too, if anyone has photos to share,I thank you!


Just a bit fiddly


----------

